# algaecide to kill snails??



## AsEpSiS (Aug 31, 2012)

I recently bought some plants and got absolutely bombed with snails now. I've tried plucking them out one by one, but they're literally everywhere. I also have been battling a small black beard algae issue too.

I'm considering using an algeacide to nuke the snails, and hopefully zap some of the algae as well. My main concern is whether it will harm my fish(red bellied piranhas) or not. Can i get some feedback on what to do please.

I'll be using "no more algae" by tetra. Its main ingredient is copper sulfate which i know is used to kill snails.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Please do not use an algeacide and/or snail killer in tanks with fish. It will be detrimental to their health.

For snails get a loach; like a 'Chain' loach and for BBA read some threads on removal/elimination.


----------



## AsEpSiS (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I'm not really using the algeacide to kill the algae. I've knocked most of it out by lighting changes, co2 and ferts. My main reason for using it is to kill snails. I can't use loaches because my Piranhas will munch them. 

I'm wondering if the product will hurt my fish.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Loaches are the best way to eliminate snails. They're fun to watch too.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Assassin snails eat other snails, but do not reproduce rapidly. They do not eliminate all other snails, but will keep their numbers to a reasonable level.


----------



## Sake (Apr 20, 2012)

Michael said:


> Assassin snails eat other snails, but do not reproduce rapidly. They do not eliminate all other snails, but will keep their numbers to a reasonable level.


Curious as to what snails assassins' won't eat? They demolished all other snails in my tanks, pond/bladder, MTS, ramshorn, apple, and nerites. While I do enjoy assassin snails, it would be nice to have a few other types also lol.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Sake, you are right, assassins will eat any other type of snail.

I've wondered if they would be safe with mature apple (mystery) snails. How large were your apple snails when the assassins took them out?

Please forgive the hijack.


----------



## Sake (Apr 20, 2012)

Bout the size of a quarter. Now I can't say 100% that they killed it, only that several ate it. It could have died of natural causes and they found a free meal.


----------

